# Bigfoot Decoys



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

*Do you use bigfoot decoys?*​
Yes3873.08%No1426.92%


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I have been looking around and it seems that a lot of people use bigfoot decoys. I am wondering how many people use bigfoot decoys, and how many other people use other decoys? Tell me what other brand of decoys you guys use. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Its the only decoy I will ever buy after I heard of what the NEW GHG are like.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Started using Foots here in Mn about 7 years ago, then the past couple of years everyone else got em. For this season we will now be using Hardcores, Dave Smith Decoys and custom painted Averys. Bigfoots are a good deke that has stood the test of time, and we shot a butload of geese over em over the years, but they have kinda started to lose their charm around here, figured it was time to step it up a notch. The areas we hunt are stupidly over pressured (some areas 6 groups per square mile) and we decided that anything that might give us a leg up for the next few years-until they catch us again-will be worth it.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

We have 4 Doz G&H Full Bodies and we like them a lot. Not as expensive as big foots either. Just my two cents.
Bandhunter


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know I love my Foots! So far I have not had a need to get anything better looking (Dave Smith, Hard Cores, or custom paint jobs). Been using Foots since the 80's and they have yet to fail me!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The birds we hunt see a lot of bigfoots. However, I still don't think there's very many good callers and flaggers where we hunt and we're able to clean up the majority of the time.

This fall I'm using bigfoots with decoy dancers and windlifes, higdons and some avery's if they ever arrive. This should mix it up with a lot of head positions and looks. I just can't justify spending the money on the high end decoys for a large spread...nor do I trust their durability. Until they go through the pavement test I'm not sold.

I looked at trailers tonight and had to size up what I can fit.....77 days to go....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

CrahNX wrote



> The areas we hunt are stupidly over pressured (some areas 6 groups per square mile) and we decided that anything that might give us a leg up for the next few years-until they catch us again-will be worth it.


And that my friends is why Minnesota guys have a different view of hunting pressure. I remember those days. My dad says its getting worse every year. My dad said last early goose opener there was a decoy spread in every harvested field within a five mile radius of where they hunted. I can honestly say I do not miss hunting in Minnesota for that reason. I guess you have to do it if you want to hunt but man that must get frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we don't use them yet but we are going to buy a few dozen this summer. just waiting for the right time. a friend of mine bought some last summer in st. cloud at gander mountain for 60 per 4. hopefully i can find a deal like that.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Huey how big of a trailer? I got my eyes on a black 12' with a wedge front. Its killer. Now Im just sitting when im going to pick it up.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

We use mostly BF's. Bought two doz GHG's last fall and they look great. The feet are a pain, but they say that is fixed for this year. I will buy another doz BF's and a doz GHG's before season this year. I doubt the shells will come out of the shed this fall, unless we use the 42"ers around the blinds.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

GB3...why do you always trash MN?


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Dont really think that is trashing. Think he's speaking the truth. He is right on about pressure and right on about it being frustrating. I have every intention of moving up there (ND) after I get done with school and have even thought about transfering up there for my last 2 semesters. You guys have a paradise up there, and for some, it seems that they dont realize it. Alot of the places near the metro it is just ridiculous how many people are out hunitng. Luckily just about all of my family and friends own farms, so Ill always have a decent spot to hunt, but for alot of people, it seems like the first harvested field they see coming out of the cities they set up on, regardless if there is geese or not. Anyone is welcome to come and hunt with us sometime....nothing like looking in the binos and being able to see 15 different decoy spreads all targeting the same 300 birds on the roost, more or less just gotta hope they come your way first, cause they wont have a chance to make their feeding field without getting blasted at, then its anybodies guess as to where theyll go. Bigfoots are an awesome deke, will work, and they are indestructable. I still like em, but just decided to go a different route.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I wasn't trying to rip Minnesota. I grew up there and thats where I learned to hunt. I know what its like to hunt in the masses and its not very fun. I haven't hunted at home in MN with my dad for three years. Its a waste of my fall hunting time. He comes up and hunts with me when he can.

Its a different attitude in ND. Guys are more willing to invite others along to hunt with them. The guys I hunt with know that if someone takes you to their spot that you don't pimp it out to everyone else or post it on the internet. That seems to be the unwritten rule with everyone I've met and hunted with in ND. When I lived in MN when I found a spot to hunt geese I didn't tell anyone or there would be guys getting permission too and trying to beat you to the field. Even if they hadn't scouted it. The other options were none so they would go off of what they heard.

It's like two different worlds at least where I was from in MN.

I apoligize for hijacking this thread.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GG,

I don't think you hijacked anything. Your just backing the point that some places you can get a way with tires and black and white silos and then in other places due to comp you need more realistic decoys. I grew up in the same situation in CT. The problem there though was solved. Some guiede moved in, leased all the land and then no one could hunt it.


----------



## Dave in Mpls (Apr 26, 2004)

BandHunter said:


> We have 4 Doz G&H Full Bodies and we like them a lot. Not as expensive as big foots either. Just my two cents.
> Bandhunter


Around the Cities, BigFoots retail for $100/4 and the G&H for $120/4 or so.

I am currently running 40 BigFoots with 16 of the G&H. Plan on adding a dozen or two GHGs this year as well. Gotta fill that trailer!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

GooseBuster3 said:


> Huey how big of a trailer? I got my eyes on a black 12' with a wedge front. Its killer. Now Im just sitting when im going to pick it up.


I've been looking at 14 & 16 footers...still looking though...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Somebody has to learn to read. :roll:


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

I use 16 foots,4carrylites,275 hand painted silos,and have consistently killed limits over this spread for the last 10 yrs.It's a whole totally different look and the birds fall for it time after time.The thing is I can put the whole rig in the back of my pick-up.Set-up time is about a half hour to45 min.,don't use a ground blind because I believe they stick up in the air too far,just use a ground pad is all,whether it is 50 deg. above or 20 below,the system stays the same.Learned this from a guide in Colo.,also used this system while I had my guide business in Co.,and had many happy clients.The only thing I ever saw beat this out was a rig of 30+ stuffers untill it started to rain and the guy had to pick 'em up and leave.


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow, what a topic...some buddies and I run the assortment. We have 3 dozen bigfoots, 2 dozen averys, 2 dozen hidgon, 1.5 dozen hardcores, .5 dozen flambeau, .5 dozen greenhead gear(we need more of these). (All fullbodies) Then we have some silos plus about 8 dozen standard, magnums, grand mags, and super mags shells to fill in. We put his all in a 10 foot or so enclosed trailor. But I do have to say if you can find some Greenhead Gear Fullbodies, go for those, they have the style of the bigfoot with an appearance like the hardcore. We just need to find a salesman that is willing to make a deal! But the BIGFOOTS, a person can't really say too much about them, if you take care of them, they will last a very long time!!!

good luck to all this upcoming season! :beer:

dosch


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

snowflake said:


> I had my guide business in Co.,.


Go figure


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

870,DON'T START WITH ME! I've held my cool pretty good lately,so if ya don't like what I've done or what I do ,that's your problem!!!The fact that I ran a real lucrative guide buisness in Co. should be no skin off your nose :******: I could be doing it in N.D.,as I've had the offers,but don't feel it would be as profitable as was Co.,and N.D. is really limited to GOOD hunting areas that I personally feel should not be overly encroached on by G/Os,or anyone else for that matter!I thinkk 870,if you don't kknow what you are talking about,you should not open your yap and remove all doubt  Co. is a whole different situation than N.D. as the waterfowl winter there,they have max. season length as set up by Fed. guidlines,and is THE BEST waterfowling around no matter how much you want to brag up N.D.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Aha, ok, yep, sure................. Guide in Nd. LOL. How can you guide when you arent even a people person. :roll:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

> How can you guide when you arent even a people person.


I love it! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

GB3,
How no one has killed you yet I don't know. :eyeroll: Your probably ranked number 1 on alot of peoples sh-t list.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

hehehe, Jed

I've yet to meet the Famous GB3

Hey Jed How'd the GOOD BUY foots turn out??


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

The buy turned out great. I was smiling all day. If things work out hopefully you guys can come out and dust a few honkers off over them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

MnDiver, dont worry we will probably be sharing a decoy spread one of these days in near future. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

GB3 really isn't that bad of a guy to hunt with...you just have to make sure he takes his medication before you head to the field. :roll:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:laugh: :rollin:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

All right Tyler,ridelin(sp) check :lol: .Seriously,Tyler aint a bad guy,he just says what ever comes to the top of his head.Of course Jed usually keeps him in line.Tyler,How is the calling routine comming along?Is that scheels contest for money,or just to see who is the best?


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

GB3, where did you live in MN? It sounds like you are around the same kind of people I am. You tell them you are doing good in one spot and they beat you there the next day. Hopefully only one more year in MN.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have never lived in Minn or will ever live there. And I never tell people where I hunt.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry man, I meant to ask GanderGrinder. I guess I didn't read the post good enough. I learned my lesson years ago about telling guys where I am hunting. Doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Ok so who here uses Hardcore decoys. Tell me if they are worth the money that you pay for them. Tell me what you like about them. :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Ask Hoggr on the site, he should have a first hand story with the new hardcores.


----------



## CrahNX (May 7, 2004)

Mallardhunter. The new HCs will be worth the money. The old ones were most defintely not. They were brittle and the quality and craftsmanship wasnt there IMHO for $500 or for $10. This years dekes are a lot nicer, stonger and more consistent. The paint also seems to be adhere better and it less apt to flaking or stratching off. However, the colors they used on last years dekes is more accurate-at least for the birds we shoot anyways. Its kinda apples to oranges if ya look at it from a cost perspective. One can buy Foots, spend 20 bucks to flock em, then spend 20, 50 who knows how much to make em move and then spend another 20, 50 to paint em so they look like a goose(if you feel ya need to do it). Basically evens out in the end with HCs and ya dont have to go through all the hassle. The HCs are a lot smaller though and Foots have the advantage there, plus the Foots are indestructable, meaning ya never have to worry about em in that sense. Plus the fact that you can buy 4 dozen Foots for the cost of 3 doz HCs. If you can get away with it, ya might as well buy Foots, cause youll most likely never have to worry about em in any sense.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What about for floater decoys. Which brand do you guys use.


----------

